# Deal or No Deal Hitachi EX50URG



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Haven't been around in a while. 12-14 hr days are wearing me down! I passed a used Hitachi EX50URG yesterday. I liked the size of the machine and looks to be in OK condition. Alot of new paint, but it is being sold by a used equipment dealer. Seems tight and sounded good. He said it has a new head and valves.

Cab is a bit small for me, but I could manage I guess. I won't be living in it like I use too. 24" bucket, blade, and an articulated (offset) boom

It has 4118 hours and the guy is asking $16k for it.

So, Is this a Deal or No Deal?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

More Pics


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

more pics


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Final Set


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I was wondering what the heck happened to you! I figured you got locked up or something for all that fill!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Matt,

Close to being locked up. Still dealing with court over that. Had to put the pool off till the fall. You should see the yard right now? Looks like a mine field. They stopped me with open trenches everywhere!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Good to see you digger. I have no experience with Hitachi's sorry.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

new ford pickup is what?, 45k? 16k should be able to be recovered pretty quick


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Day,

Your not buying a new pickup now are you?

I wont be using this every day, but with the projects I have going on around the house and a few jobs here and there that I could use it on, I might be able to make enough to cover the payments. Or just use it for a year and then sell it I am actually doing a nice sized Curtain Drain replacement in a couple of weeks, but I had already subbed out the excavation.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Digger,

Like any machine "run it" Does it wiggle, wobble, creak, squeak, crack, pop, slop, chatter, clunk, smoke, where it shouldn't? Does it feel tired? Measure that against what you have experienced with machines. Like Day said 16K isn't a lot. Can you get 13K in a year?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

If the cab wasnt so small for me, I'd probably be jumping on it already. Seemed real tight. I think I will ask for a weekend trial or rental and do some serious digging with it.


----------



## Elast (Apr 4, 2007)

Digger, Be carefull that this is not a grey market unit. If it is it may be hard to get parts/service etc. The Hitachi dealer will not recognise the ser# and will not have a parts book for it. Grey market is Ok if you can find out if your local dealer can support you with it. Get the ser# and call your local dealer. They can tell you if its grey or not. Just had a grey in here and could not get the bucket pins/bushings, I had to custom make them. More expensive. Remember when you buy any iron that you need to have support from the dealer/supplier. As mentioned before try out the unit for a day or two then decide.

Elast:clap:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Elast said:


> Digger, Be carefull that this is not a grey market unit. If it is it may be hard to get parts/service etc. The Hitachi dealer will not recognise the ser# and will not have a parts book for it. Grey market is Ok if you can find out if your local dealer can support you with it. Get the ser# and call your local dealer. They can tell you if its grey or not. Just had a grey in here and could not get the bucket pins/bushings, I had to custom make them. More expensive. Remember when you buy any iron that you need to have support from the dealer/supplier. As mentioned before try out the unit for a day or two then decide.
> 
> Elast:clap:


Thanks Elast.

I will contact a dealer on Monday to see what gives with it. I am thinking it might be grey market as I can not come up with anything for a EX50URG. The guy said it was a late model, but judging by the shape and controls, I'd put it somewhere in the 80's. Most of the 90's stuff is rounded off a bit , isn't it?

I am going to approach him on a trial just as soon as we can figure out the year and if it is serviceable. She runs good and digs well. Nice and tight.


----------

